# Chrono Trigger: Flames of Eternity RC7



## Another World (Dec 22, 2011)

CT: FoE has been updated to RC7. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> Various bug fixes
> Added 3 new ultimate weapons for Magus
> Fixed bug causing freeze in Truce Canyon in 604AD






Download


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2011)

GOOD, the finally fixed the corrupted sprites for Glenn.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 22, 2011)

Always wanted to play this but never got round to it.
Will it work on a SNES emu so I can play on my PSP?

[-EDIT-]
Nevermind answered my own question


----------



## test84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:


> Always wanted to play this but never got round to it.
> Will it work on a SNES emu so I can play on my PSP?
> 
> [-EDIT-]
> Nevermind answered my own question



Isn't it for DS?

BTW do we have to manually patch if ro DSTT?


----------



## signz (Dec 22, 2011)

test84 said:


> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > Always wanted to play this but never got round to it.
> ...


It's a hack for the SNES version.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 22, 2011)

isnt there a SNES emu for the DS?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes but it's not very good, unless you use CATSFC on the Super DSTwo or whatever they call it.  Snes9xGx is an even better alternative if you have a Wii.


----------



## test84 (Dec 22, 2011)

SignZ said:


> test84 said:
> 
> 
> > Thug4L1f3 said:
> ...


LoL, the fact that there was two indentically same size pictures down to each other led me to think it's a DS thingy, LoL.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2011)

Now to hack the music back to the original instruments (don't like the changed instruments), but that's just my opinion.


----------



## arek9200 (Dec 29, 2011)

It really doesn't sit well me what is going on with this hack. I still don't get how this didn't get c&d'd but CE did. I also don't like how Ruby Dragoons bad mouthed Zeality while using something that he created and boasts this as his own work. Ruby Dragoons does 2% of the work and gets 100% of the credit. It isn't even easy to find where he gives credit to CE on his website. I doubt there even IS any credit given, since I couldn't find any.

Load of crap.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 29, 2011)

Uh, this IS Crimson Echoes. and the C&D was deemed as fake.


----------



## arek9200 (Dec 29, 2011)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh, this IS Crimson Echoes. and the C&D was deemed as fake.


Did you not read the part where I said Ruby Dragoons does 2% of the work and gets 100% of the credit, meaning they took the 98% done from CE and just tacked on stuff and fixed some bugs and now has full credit?

And the c&d deemed fake? Source?


----------



## alphamule (Dec 31, 2011)

arek9200 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, this IS Crimson Echoes. and the C&D was deemed as fake.
> ...


I seem to remember them taking it very seriously for a fake.  I wonder where the source is for that claim that it's fake as well.  I was wondering if this mod was related to that one.  Now it seems that... ugh, game modder politics=headache.


----------



## TheRubyDragoon (Jan 3, 2012)

arek9200 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, this IS Crimson Echoes. and the C&D was deemed as fake.
> ...



This is an IMPROVEMENT upon CE made by a team of modders who work independently from Zeality and the compendium.

It comes down to this simple fact. Flames of Eternity is still being actively developed while CE is not.

Share and enjoy.


----------



## jmjohnson85 (Jan 18, 2012)

Best place to report bugs for this project?


----------



## Kliviwiki (Sep 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes but it's not very good, unless you use CATSFC on the Super DSTwo or whatever they call it.  Snes9xGx is an even better alternative if you have a Wii.



I was playing Crimson Echoes using SNES9X GX on my Wii and at the very beggining of the game one of the NPC's said something very strange about that. He said that I was supposed to play the game on ZSNES, and if I used SNES9X GX or another emulator whose name I forgot, the game was sure to freeze at some point. Is that true?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2012)

No, works just fine on Snes9x. Zsnes is grossly inaccurate in comparison.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2012)

If the game only runs in ZSNES and not in a more accurate emulator, then the game has some serious bugs and wouldn't run on the real SNES anyways.

You see that with a lot of hacks for SNES games, unfortunately (for the people who want to play them on an actual SNES via a flash cart).


----------



## Kliviwiki (Sep 13, 2012)

That's weird. Why would the game itself tell you to play on ZNES, then? Didn't any of you see that message in the beggining of the game?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2012)

Kliviwiki said:


> That's weird. Why would the game itself tell you to play on ZNES, then? Didn't any of you see that message in the beggining of the game?



Because the developers are retards. If it only works on Zsnes and not something more accurate (Snes9x 1.52+) or the real hardware, there's something seriously wrong. Most ROM hacks are made in such a way that will cause instabilities on real consoles. Snes9x and its ports kick the s*** out of Zsnes in terms of accuracy while keeping the system requirements infinitely more reasonable than the alternative (*cough* Bsnes *cough*).


----------

